# Thank you and good bye



## PenMan1 (Jun 20, 2014)

To the hundreds of people I've met here in the past years, I will always consider you my good friends. As always, my door will be open and I'll help you with anything that I can . I'll always appreciate your visits and phone calls.

I thank you for your  friendship , guidance, encouragement during bad times, your happiness for me during the good times, your business advice and the laughter we have shared.

I have learned MUCH from the IAP and the good people here. Thanks Eagle for demonstrating that ANYTHING is possible. Thanks Steve Roberts and Roy Robaldo for helping me understand that the only limits on this planet are the ones that you place on yourself. Thanks also to JohnU, Capt G, Toni, Doc, Don Ward, Skiprat, Smitty, Russell Eaton, LarryC, Ed and Dawn Mike Redburn and Dale Camino, you know I've drawn inspiration from you on COUNTLESS occasions. Thanks also to the hundreds I didn't mention by name, and to the top-quality vendors here at IAP. Also, three that I daily, Cav, Textatdurango, and chuck key-the place just isn't quite the same without you.

I have always tried to "give back" to those just starting out, because of the generosity of those that helped me along the way. Their only payment was "pay it forward" and I've tried to do just that.

It does seem lately that when I make a post on methodology that has been tried and true for me, it turns into a peeing contest. Two things about peeing contests:1. It takes TWO people to have a contest and 2. It always diminishes the whole group. SO, it occurred to me that my being here makes it a lessor place. By leaving, I also remove one party, so it's harder to have the wee contest.  I care too much for this group to be part of its demise.

Finally, I have no problem with those that disagree with me. It's part of life, it spurs healthy debate. Frankly, I think disagreement  helps us all to grow. BUT, to have my character (and most here don't know my character)attacked SIMPLY BECAUSE I think a post is inapproiate, irrelevant and controversial and brings NO VALUE TO IAP, is unforgivable . I can have my character attacked by those who know it and have a legitimate "say" about it. In short, I've outgrown the pettiness of some here.

As they say in the movies "AMF, I'm outta here.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 20, 2014)

You still got my number and address. ..don't hesitate to use it.  PS this is one reason I rarely post here.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoa.  I must have missed something.  

:-(


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy,

The Redskin BS was frankly BS......too much discussion and garbage and way too many posts.  Don't sweat it....stick around.


----------



## Joe S. (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll miss you. Really. I know I've made fun of  arguments you were in before, but I really do appreciate the input you gave. Maybe sometime in the future you will come back. I hope you will.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry to see you leave Andy.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 20, 2014)

I would be very sorry to see you go . You bring a perspective that most of us will never encounter , yet is 110% relevant to anyone who wants to operate in a business-like manner .


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry to see you go. I've always enjoyed your posts. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 20, 2014)

I have not seen what you are refering to Andy.

Looks like you might be giving to much power to people that do not matter.  Please don't forget that YOU are the deciding person that make those people matter ..... You give them power, then they matter.  But again, that is only to YOU.

If you leave, then I have a feeling the majority of us will be the loosers.
But then again, That is for YOU to decide.
Best wishes in the future always.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hope you change your mind. I really enjoy your insight.  I always appreciate the stories as well.  I wish you the best of luck but please reconsider.


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Andy, sorry to see you go - we usually think alike and I have learned a lot from your posts.  Hope you decide to return.  Best Wishes


----------



## RKB (Jun 20, 2014)

Please stay.  I don't know you but As a new pen turner I have learned alot from your posts and pics.  If this has been an ongoing issue then the moderators should deal with it.  Don't leave over something like this please.  We need the salty dogs to teach us pups.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy, right now...I don't know what I want to say. SO MANY things. Except...THANKS for everything including, having enough consideration to say goodbye. I hope you will reconsider.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy,
I would not like to see you leave as I've learned so much from folks like you, Roy, Steve Roberts and others.  I would feel honored if you placed me on your personal email list so I could keep up with you.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 20, 2014)

I start my post by acknowledging that I do not know you as a personal friend. I have learned to appreciate you here on IAP as a fellow member: as one who is knowledgeable, fair, and willing to share that valuable insight. Thus I would read each   of your posts, knowing ahead of time it would contain honesty and value. I was never disappointed. You are a good man. I am sad to see you go, and hope you will reconsider. In the Hawaiian language, "Aloha" is used both when welcoming and when saying goodbye. Either way it carries good feeling with it. I hope this time its usage ends up to be the former and not the later. 

Aloha Andy


----------



## TonyL (Jun 20, 2014)

Why go? Unless anyone is really gone as in the final destiny that we will all succumb to - just hang out, pop your head in, browse, waive from the car......    Best to you, regardless of what you decide.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Andy
We haven't had much personal interaction although I've read a good number of your posts and learned something from them.
In my opinion, the IAP will be lesser for your leaving not better.
I know you have to do what you think is best for yourself.
Personally, I hope you rethink your decision and stay.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm BACK! only for a few minutes, and because I forgot to thank a few important people.

First, THANK YOU to CMD Fred Wissen (AKA Ptownsubbie) without your acceptance of your "promotion" to First Mate pm that dreadful day, the ss Ruby Begonia would have become victim of a F-2 Tornado! You performed your duties well!

Next, THANK YOU to Shea Brooks for NOT screaming like a pregnant woman riding a 25 foot boat through a tornado ( I can't remember the timing, but YOU MAY WELL have been a pregnant woman), 

And finally, THANK YOU Jonathon Brooks for adding levity for 5 people who just SURVIVED a boat ride through a F-2 Tornado! " WHOA! What a ride, CAN WE DO IT AGAIN"!!! You, Sir, STILL owe me a Harley Tee shirt.....Well, maybe not

Thanks for the memories.

And thanks for all for the "well wishes".


----------



## southernclay (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Andy,
Thanks for all of your input on the forum, for a newer turner and local GA boy I can't tell you how many times you have helped me without knowing it. Countless times using the search function I have come across a post you made, many times the post was made years ago and helped what I needed to know "click". I actually almost PM'd you the other day about trying to come visit you one of these days. I hope you'll stick around but you gotta do what you gotta do. However if you rethink it, I imagine there will be a few more new guys that will be thankful you did just like me down the road. 

Take care,
Warren


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 20, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Andy, right now...I don't know what I want to say. SO MANY things. Except...THANKS for everything including, having enough consideration to say goodbye. I hope you will reconsider.



"I think I'll miss you, most of all, Scarecrow"... tears in eyes


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> I'll miss you. Really. I know I've made fun of  arguments you were in before, but I really do appreciate the input you gave. Maybe sometime in the future you will come back. I hope you will.




JOE...JOE...JOE..You ALWAYS helped keep my head from swelling. I've always enjoyed our banter.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 20, 2014)

One last question...HOW the $uck do you "unremember" a login on this site GOTCHA...Whaler


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy 

I only met you on here I believe.  I don't think we ever were in contact at the Georgia penturners.  Always enjoyed your work and expertise.  I hope you continue lurking  and share wisdom when I need it


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy, thanks for all that you've helped me and others out with your knowledgeable postings. It will be our lose with you leaving, but I can understand the reasons. I do hope that you may reconsider leaving, you definitely will be missed. Take care.
Len


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy, Adios Amigo! Voy a hablar con usted pronto:biggrin:


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 21, 2014)

I would guess that Jeff could remove your user name so you will actually no longer be a member.

You will be missed.


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2014)

Blessings!!!

I will continue to mine some of your posts --- like the thread on perfect fit pens.

May life treat you well, and may all your pens sell.


----------



## designer (Jun 21, 2014)

Whoa Andy Whoa!  I have been on here for somewhere around a year.  I do not post pics of my work due to the lack there of.  However, I do read as much as I can here.  Your posts and input I read.  There is a reason I read them.  Your knowledge and willingness to share it with us novices.  Yes, I am a very  late bloomer.

I made a joke shortly after I joined the group and got slammed big time by a member and was about to leave the group because of it.  My opinion of that person is still not very high.  I was told by several members to just let it go and keep learning from the rest of the givers here.  I stayed.  I am glad I did.  Why?  Because of people like you.  That is why.

There are many members here, and I would not hesitate to say the majority of them, would like to see you stay.  Don't let one person control your life.

I agree, the mod's should have jumped in privately and stopped the situation a long time ago.  Had they done that, this situation would not be in a discussion at this point.

Stick around a while and see if things clear up.  After the rain stops the river clears up.  Besides, there are block heads like myself that can use all the help we can get.


----------



## BW Design Works (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy,
 I share the same sentiments as the others here. While I have never met or talked with you in person, I have learned a great deal from your posts. Please reconsider and let the dust settle. Your knowledge will be greatly missed. 
 If you do decide to stick with your decision I wish you all the best. Thank you for sharing your trials and tribulations with us all. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## plantman (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy; I have found myself in the same boat that you are floating in now !! A member of our inner group had posted some very harmful and untrue information about me on this site. Thankfuly Jeff cleared the tweat before it had gotten any farther out of hand. This person has done this to others on this site also. My thoughts were the same as yours. At my age, I don't need this kind of strife and greaf. I'll just pack up my lathe and leave. But the more I thought about it the more I felt that this person had won and driven me from something I liked and that gave me pleasure in helping others. I have been woodworking and crafting for over 55 years, and if I walk away, who can I share my gained knowledge and failures with? Who is going to stroke my EGO when I come up with a good idea? Friends and family usualy take up that part, but it means so much more when your peers and fellow turners say something nice about your work!! The final choise is your's, but don't let one person's loose lips sink your ship !! I will miss you if you leave !!!    Jim  S


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy,

I haven't been to active in the last year or so.  Mostly now I am just able to get online for a few minutes at a time due to health issues with my wife.   

However when I do get on, if I happen to cross one of your posts it is definately one i will take time to read and enjoy.  I didn't post in the washington redskin thread but I did read it or part of it.  I didnt forsee it being posted or open long.

Anyway I guess I just wanted to reiterate the comments of others and hope you change your mind.  We have lost way too many great people here.  Those that took time to help and teach.  I know I have more than once looked to you for guidance and knowledge.  I will always appreciate it.

While you are saying Goodbye and Thank You,  it is me who should be Thanking You!!


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy,
Don't know you, however, I have learned something of value from all the threads you have initiated.  I don't have the gift of flowery words like some do, so let me just say a big +1 on all the responses on this thread.  Please reconsider.

John


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 21, 2014)

We will miss you Andy! We all still talk about that day . That was a hell of a ride. I don't think Shea was pregnant at the time though...she may have had a different reaction if she was :giggle:

One of these next times to Atl I'll have to stop by and give you that T-Shirt. Always a good excuse to have to swing over see yall. 

Thank you for an unforgettable day! :biggrin: Too bad we never did get to see that multi-million dollar BBQ :tongue:




PenMan1 said:


> I'm BACK! only for a few minutes, and because I forgot to thank a few important people.
> 
> First, THANK YOU to CMD Fred Wissen (AKA Ptownsubbie) without your acceptance of your "promotion" to First Mate pm that dreadful day, the ss Ruby Begonia would have become victim of a F-2 Tornado! You performed your duties well!
> 
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy,Andy,Andy, take a deep breath, a shot of Kentucky's finest and relax with a Hav-a-Tampa. Feeling better? If not take another shot.
We have talked many times on the phone and I consider you not only a fellow turner but a friend. Your input here at the IAP has been one of the reasons that some here upped their selling skills and they look forward to your well written and thoughtful post on selling. Back when I was doing the art circuit, I looked forward to our calls to see what we both could learn from each other and I feel you have so much to give to the folks that want to take the hobby to another level. 
Besides all the crap about how we are going to miss your knowledge I'm going to miss some of the funniest post ever.
Andy pen making is a part of your life, a big part as it is also your vocation don't let the few rule the many.
Here are a few numbers for you:
5-11-12............five years, eleven months and 12 days you've been a member
6389................. Posts by you
3.53.................. Daily average of post
972 ...................# of likes you've gotten on your posts
Maybe all you need to do is take a break for a short time (no more than 24 hours:wink take Pen Dog1 for a walk and Pen wife1 out to dinner, come back here and put to use the ignore feature.
I miss people like Cav, Lou, Gerry Rhodes,and Eagle, don't make me now miss another.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 21, 2014)

I have to tell you (plural, everyone, etc)...I am on guitar forums, aquarium forums, Excel forums, Faith-based NFP forums, tons of LinkedIn Groups &n forums, and forum for forums (LOL). In my 20 years participating in forums, so far, I have not met a nicer, more accepting, and selfless bunch of gals and guys (ladies first). Either, I am a  poor judge of forums (regarding the non-IAP ones) or this is an outstanding collection of people. In 4+ months, I have corresponded or spoken, at length, with many of you as if I have known you for 50 years. Ten of you would have to rob my house (just don't take my lathe ) before I gave-up the fellowship, friendship, and expertise that exists here. Heck, I have invited some of you to my home (I have never met you); I have beloved family members that I haven't officially invited!  We are also blessed/favored with outstanding vendors, moderators, etc. We are all different, and as varied and the number of pen kits and blanks , some even say I talk funny, but it's that diversity and differences of opinion that makes this a dynamic place to share our experiences. Imagine, never making anything but 24K slim lines - boring.

The other thing is, and we all know this, is that email, PMs and anything short of voice/real-time communications is not the best medium for expressing our thoughts (hence the creation of 4,000 types of smiley faces ) . 

Ok, if I make a pen today, without starting to paint  my deck, my wonderful and saintly wife of almost 27 years, will shoot me - and I would deserve it. So basically, I have to get the deck started before making any more pens - what a great motivator. I understand it's going to be 94 in Alpharetta today, but as I tell my friends and family in NYC..."It's hot, but it's a wet heat!" LOL.

If you are reading this.....count your blessings and peace to all. We have a  lot to be thankful for.

Have a great one!


----------



## Monty (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy,
don't know if you will be back to read this or not (I hope you will), but you posts are always very insightful to others.
Don't forget, you can always use the ignore function.
And to quote George Bernard Shaw - "I learned long ago, never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it." Don't let one person get you discouraged and down.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for all you have contributed. Wish you would stay.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 21, 2014)

Dear Andy, I have read many of your posts in the past and I think there will be many new members who will need your advice in the future.  I don't know who insulted you, hurt your feelings, lied about you, but sometimes that happens, usually due to some political topic that has no place on a woodturner forum.  I would like to apologize for all of us who will miss you if you are even "gone" for a day.  As far as the ignorant pus-brain who refuses to recognize his error in judgement,  I would like to publicly request that Jeff absolutely not allow ANY political subjects or posts on this forum.
If you decide to leave, then at least come back to visit once in a while.  You would be a breath of fresh air!  May God Bless You Every Day!

Barry L Elder


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy, never met you in person but always looked forward to your posts. You have great knowledge that should be shared by those of us that love this hobby/business of pen turning. Please don't leave us. Don't let the pettiness of some others deprive IAP of your knowledge and insights. Just remember that those folks are small and others here give no stock to their opinions. Please don't leave.
______________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## edstreet (Jun 21, 2014)

*Really?*

Seriously?  Is this the best we can do?  Allow me to be the voice of reason (the white elephant) in this for a minute or two.  We as professional are suppose to band together and prevent problems like this from happening, it's called self regulation, self governing.  Instead what we have is a group of rank and file non-professionals who play the victim mentality and QQ over things like this.

The bottom line facts are this:  We as a group caused this.  This is not a new problem either.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/where-have-all-flowers-gone-109954/ There is no collective effort by us to help or eliminate problems like this, or even to discourage them.  Nor is it the job of a small select few.

EVERY SINGLE ONE OF US should be ashamed of what happened, not just to Andy but the countless others as well.  We have sat by and allowed this to happen.  VENDORS, you should be *DOUBLE* ashamed of yourself because you have a vested financial interest in this.  Which means you are paying money for this treatment to happen, thus therefore condone this behavior.

The current path taken, by the group, is unsubstantiable.  The question becomes how many will have to leave before the collective group wisens up and addresses the problems.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 21, 2014)

Without your encouragement, along with Roy, Lou, Steve Roberts and a couple others, I would not have had the initiative or confidence to make, present and sell pens at the level I do. I thank you for making those $500-2000 pens a reality, not just a dream. Remember, those who stick their head above the crowd draw the most fire from those who hide and snipe. Thanks for rising above.

Jon


----------



## jeff (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think I've ever commented on one of these "I'm outta here" threads, but maybe it's time I do. I gave Andy essentially the same thoughts by PM.

I can sympathize with the feeling of wanting to leave! I can't count the times when some server problem has kept me up until 3am, or I've wanted to go to the shop but I need to spend a couple hours reviewing contest rules or shipping mugs, or I've just prayed for the end of March when I could think of something other than the Bash for a few months. And although far less frequent than it used to be, I've felt the same thing when I'm trying to tamp down some useless pissing contest between members who have opposing viewpoints but just can't discuss them calmly and move along, but who have to take interesting topics and politicize or religionize them and beat them into a senseless pulp. And of course when we do tamp down some discussion which was going out of control I'm lambasted for being a censor or being too politically correct. 

All those things don't give me the warm and fuzzy feeling that I'm welcome here or that this is a good investment of my time. And the icing on the cake is when a good member proclaims that the IAP is in a "death spiral" or has "a cancer" and announces his departure. That's not such a great thing to hear about something you've built for 10 years. Sure would be nice to hear "hey Jeff, I think you have a problem here, do you know about it and can I help somehow?"

So, believe me, I understand the incentive to say "who needs this!"

But I stick around. For the same reason that I don't sell my house because the neighbor down the street doesn't cut his grass until it looks like a hayfield and lets his dog crap on my lawn. Because I believe in the overall goodness of the community, and I'm willing to deal with some annoyances and work to improve the situation. 

It's easy to leave a forum, and there are a lot of ways to convince yourself that "it's the right thing to do." I can understand how easy it must be for a member to walk away. Make a goodbye post, log off, and head over to Facebook, where everything is beautiful and people are respectful. :biggrin:

When I was about 8, I announced my plan to run away from home. I told mom and dad how much better off the family would be if I wasn't there to cause trouble. He said "Ok son, good luck, but I don't believe you understand how much that will hurt our family." I have always remembered that phrase, and in fact 30 years ago it helped me talk a very dear friend out of ending his life.

Dad went on to say how he wished I'd stick around to help him solve whatever problems were making me want to leave, then he gave me $5 and offered to drive me anywhere I wanted to go. In the car on the way to nowhere, he suggested we stop for a last meal together. Obviously, I didn't run away that day, and although it might have crossed my mind again, it was never a serious option. Over a burger, dad had convinced me that it was the selfish, easy way to approach a problem. My family wasn't even fully aware of what I was upset with, but leaving would have given them zero chance of working with me to fix it.

Thanks for listening. I join you all in wishing Andy good luck.


----------



## Gregf (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff,

Trust me that I know all too well how you feel and how it's difficult to not take negative comments about the forum personally.
I hope not a day goes by that you don't here from someone on how much they appreciate the efforts by you and the moderators.


Greg


----------



## moke (Jun 21, 2014)

Goodbye my friend,
As you may have noticed I have only posted once in a couple of years, but I have been reading and following the site everyday.  I too, stopped posting because I felt like their were too many "experts" that had a differing opinion to mine and had no problem telling the membership I was wrong in what sometimes was opinionated and ugly for whatever reason.  It blackens your day, and with all the problems in our everyday lives, why would we seek more?  I just chose not to point out my issue until now, I mean why should I rain on another's parade, but it looks like this thread aready has some precipitation in it already.  

I think a lot of the problems with people on this site and their disagreements is just human nature.  I am on a couple of other sites and they have their issues too, so I don't know as the problems are "cureable", maybe a thread like this and the loss of you, being a helpful, resourceful individual, will wake some people up to the fact that offensive, opinionated posts go further than when you get up from the computer.    Oh...and I always liked your avatar!!!
Mike


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 21, 2014)

It is always sad to see an artist leave and take his or her comments on such a broad spectrum of issues.  He will be missed but not forgotten.  I have learned not to be too offended by comments because you never know the mental state of the person sending them.  Everyone has good and bad times.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy please reconsider your thoughts about leaving, you would be sadly missed my friend!


----------



## mark james (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy...  I've read with much interest your insightful suggestions to newer turners like me.

I will humbly ask you for another lesson.

Show that you are above the BS, will not let the BS back you into a corner, and that thoughtless folks who simply enjoy arguing (not just with you, but with many) and getting under other folks' skin will not succeed.

I for one suspect I would have much to learn from you, and it will be my loss for your absence.  For all of us in IAP who actually appreciate "considerate debates," your words have an audience.

Mark


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy...for what it's worth, you benefit this forum more than the one who drove you out. It's a pen forum for goodness sake!! Guys that want hugs and kisses and care about team names can find a forum that works for them. You make pens...really good pens at that!


----------



## vakmere (Jun 21, 2014)

He'll be back.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 21, 2014)

Andy, I have not been able to be online over recent days, and was most disappointed to read this thread, and feel compelled to add my appreciation of your experience, knowledge, comments, and guidance.
From your words, you obviously have been hurt, and upset, by whatever was said.
 
I would like to share with you, a comment given to me by a much wiser associate, that I use, that has supported me over the years, in dealing with difficult and hurtful situations.
 
"Take their INSULTS as COMPLIMENTS, and put it down to THEIR IGNORANCE".
 
I join the many who have expressed, their sincere thanks to you, and desire that you find it possible to please reconsider your decision.
If that is not possible, then "Thank You "for what you have unknowing contributed to me and numerous other Pen Turners. 
You will be sorely missed.
Brian.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 21, 2014)

yeah I read ya Andy.  
Ya know I once did these local Renaissance Faire / Festivals and it was fun and all but after 10 years of pretty much being on the inside or back stage of these events we have only 3 30gal tubs of "garb" and that is it to show for it other than perhaps a small learning curve in vending and dealing with managers of events in general.  
Now with that being stated, after 5 years the wife and I pretty much took a break for a year. Went back to doing just Security and medical response. and did that for 5 more years... and we are on a longer break nowadays.  doubt however that we will return other than going to just see those people that we made a friendly connection with.  Yet for the most part I understand exactly where your coming from.   So with that, don't worry about it.  If you decide to return, I'm sure we'll be here.  Like the guy from those Motel 6 commercials say; "We'll leave the light on for ya."


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 21, 2014)

From what I've seen you've never been anything but an upstanding guy. Best of luck with everything, Andy.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Here's the thing---*



PenMan1 said:


> To the hundreds of people I've met here in the past years, I will always consider you my good friends. As always, my door will be open and I'll help you with anything that I can . I'll always appreciate your visits and phone calls.
> 
> I thank you for your  friendship , guidance, encouragement during bad times, your happiness for me during the good times, your business advice and the laughter we have shared.
> 
> ...


At times like this Andy, Take a deep breath and count to 10 -- if you are really upset Count to 100.  Then take another deep breath.

Now I'm not gonna fall all over myself telling you to stay - you're an adult and can make that decision yourself.  I'm also not going to fawn all over you telling you how much I'll miss you - personally I probably won't even notice you're gone fo about 6 months or so.  Then I'd only notice if a good marketing thread came along that you would normally be the center of.

That being said - there are some folks here who will miss your wisdom and sound advice.  And the question you should ask yourself is whether you should leave a forum where you are obviously welcome because of a minor snit about something that few people even give a damn about.


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 22, 2014)

Andy, I will sorely miss your wit and wisdom and I sincerely hope you will reconsider your decision to leave. As many others have said your posts on this site were always ones that I considered required reading. As a result I would like to Thank You for sharing your knowledge and making IAP the great forum it is,

Wayne


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 22, 2014)

I have enjoyed and learned from your posts, but understand what it is all about. I have been there and done that. You and your posts will be missed.:clown:


----------



## JasonC (Jun 22, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> I've outgrown the pettiness of some here.



My first thought was "Good. Be the bigger man" but then...



PenMan1 said:


> As they say in the movies "AMF, I'm outta here.



That's not the way to do it. It's a knee-jerk reaction.

There's a line I'd always give my soldiers when SHTF between them and they weren't getting along...

"Everyone has the potential to be an A-hole. Whether or not they are depends on if you can see things from their point of view."

They'd usually laugh, think about what I'd just said, realize what I meant, and whatever problem they were having would seem like the bunch of BS it was. These guys worked better and were safer as a whole when they all got along.

If there was still tension between them I'd follow up with "But sometimes you just can't get your head that far up your ass." and give them a confused look - like I was trying to sort out how to do so.

Laugh it off. Don't let people live rent-free in your head.


----------



## jeff (Jun 22, 2014)

Now that we've all had a chance to say goodbye to Andy, I'm locking this thread. I don't believe that it's particularly good for the community (and visitors reading who are thinking of joining) to see over and over again on the front page feed about one unhappy situation which isn't typical or indicative of our community.  If you disagree, PM me.


----------

